# Volvo Aero......



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2011)

You learn something new everyday..... 

In January 2000 Volvo Aero and GE Aircraft Engines entered into a new, military cooperation agreement. The cooperation involves the F414 engine for the F-18 E/F, Super Hornet, aircraft series, which is the U.S. Navy's new volume program for their carrier fleet. The agreement is regarded as a big breakthrough for Volvo Aero. This is the company's first military engine program that is not connected to the Swedish Air force.


----------

